# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  necesito empacadora de piña y paltas, para que me den servicio

## Miguel Velasco

Nuestra empresa necesita para exportar palta haas y piña hawai, empacadoras en lima capital o provincia, favor comunicarse con nosotros al 2436341-9945977220.139*6853. Miguel VelascoTemas similares: Brindamos servicio de molienda, tostado y demas de granos y cereales para la agorindustria Piña y derivados Cultivo de piña !!! Necesito semilla de ajo. Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a paltas frescas de Chile para fines industriales

----------

